# 6mmbr norma



## whitetail pro (Feb 2, 2011)

has anyone shot one lets hear the pros and cons . iam thinking of buliding one to shoot yotes


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Never have shot one but have read a lot about it. Thought about an AR in 6mmBR but went with 6.8 SPC instead. The 6 is supposed to be a really good cartridge.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have a friend who shoots one out of an F-class rifle and he loves it. It is very accurate, but considering all the fuss he puts into his reloads it should.


----------



## whitetail pro (Feb 2, 2011)

thanks guys i do a lot of reloading any way just thought it would fun to try


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Savage chambers for them in some of their rifles I know, I'm not sure which ones but their website is very accommodating.Unless of course you want to build a custom rig.


----------

